# La Pavoni obsession help needed!



## WilliamPiper (Oct 6, 2014)

I've got a bad case of something that might not even be upgradeitits! I have a classic which I've had for years and get decent results from most of the time. For a while I've been thinking about upgrading to something shiny.

Then I watched Live and Let Die last week in which Bond makes M a coffee using what I now know to be a Europiccola. I fell in love with it.

So, should I resist or just scratch this itch? Is the La Pavoni equivalent to a classic, or better or worse or just different? Should I look at other models in the range? Are there pitfalls? Should I buy new or used?

All help gratefully received

WP


----------



## lotuseater (Dec 25, 2015)

They are fantastic. Punch way above their weight. So long as you are prepared to go on a long steep learning curve and are not lazy. The mastering of the La Pavoni is a wonderful journey and extremely satisfying. Need a good grinder and to swap out the steam tip for a single hole version. Do it!

Bond steams the milked-up coffee...er, no!

See my other posts for more in depth experience since I got mine.


----------



## WilliamPiper (Oct 6, 2014)

Thanks Lotuseater - decision made! To eBay!


----------



## NickR (Jul 1, 2011)

I had a Europiccola for about 5 years and got to know it quite well. About 4 years into my ownership I picked up a Gaggia Baby at a secondhand market for £10. It blew me away for producing consistently drinkable espresso. Be warned, the Pavoni is a difficult beast, capable of utter greatness, but the average shot not as good as the Gaggia. Great for milk based drinks, where you can get away with almost anything, and the Pav's a great steamer, but for espresso....


----------



## timmyjj21 (May 10, 2015)

Adding a PID to your Gaggia can make a massive difference and improvement. It felt like a new machine when I did it, but I also upgraded to Mazzer SJ grinder at around the same time. Shots are repeatable good and I have never thrown one down the sink since, as I drink milky coffees not espresso.

I have both machines and use the Gaggia for day to day coffees as I find the Lapav to have a little more 'faff', but really enjoy the novelty and process of the Lapav when I use it.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

I 'upgraded' from a Classic to a La Pavoni and haven't regretted it. You could always keep the classic though and use them both together (Classic for espresso and LP for steaming - save £££ over a dual boiler







I did this for the latte art challenge when I had my classic). Classic would be good for longer shots though. Then move onto the LP when you've mastered it


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

La Pavoni is a fantastic machine. I had a play with one for a couple of weeks. Agree with what Rhys said about you can't do long shot with it. But they look really cool and are ideal for ristretto shots. Pulled some great shots on it once you get the hang of it.


----------



## WilliamPiper (Oct 6, 2014)

Thanks everyone. I drink espresso, while my children when they visit drink longer coffees. That's food for thought, but on balance I think eBay still beckons! I can see that it's a process and needs work and persistence. My grinder is a

Mignon so I'll have to keep an eye on that


----------



## WilliamPiper (Oct 6, 2014)

In the end I bought a new La Pavoni Professional. It has taken may be three weeks to pull half decent shots and they are getting to be much more consistently good now. But it did take a while - I was beginning to think that I would send it back the results were so awful! I don't even know what I'm doing differently now which doesn't help much. The most recent problem is that the coffee has tasted ok but not been warm enough, even after the machine has been on for a good 20 minutes but a good flush through seems to be curing that.

The results though are great: when I get it right the shot tastes really good - much better than the same beans taste through my classic. So all in all I'm very pleased with my decision.

Only problem is that it seems to be leaking from the group head when heating up, from around where the lever bolt goes through which is an issue noted elsewhere, which is disappointing but hopefully curable...

Thanks for all the advice WP


----------



## owain (Dec 26, 2015)

Try a light roast through the La Pav i guarantee you won't be disappointed, a nice fine grind and the fruit notes you'll will get out of the cup will astound you


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

For my Pre millennium model I have found that pre warming the cups with some water from the kettle essential to get the finished cup upto temp I like, I also pour some water through the portafilter to clean it of old coffee particularly on the ends of the "dribble arms"!, I think there is a limitation as well in terms of coffee in the portafilter at 13g maybe a bit more for the post millennium unless you buy a bottomless portafilter and bigger baskets.

Its worth checking for retained grounds around the sides of the shower screen and seal after you remove the portafilter - I role up a bit of damp kitchen roll and run it around the sides of the screen - you may be surprised what you find - having said this it may be less of a problem with the post millennium?


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

With the Millennium models you can go up to 16g with medium/lighter roasts. I tend to use anywhere between 15g for dark roasts and 16g for everything else.

You can warm the grouphead up quickly once up to temp by pumping the lever (but not fully so water comes through). I've no idea what the stock steam tip is like as mine came with a single holed tip, which is great for steaming.

I wouldn't get rid of the Classic though, as I'm finding the La Pavoni limiting in shot volume. There is the Felini technique where you push down so far, then raise the lever up again to introduce a bit more water into the group, but this generally fractures the puck (you'll see the coffee come out quicker). The Felini is useful in this respect though if you choke the machine with too fine a grind. A sharp upwards pull can stop you from suffering a huge sneeze and let you empty the group (but it's hit and miss so go courser first and work finer..)


----------



## Nopapercup (Nov 6, 2016)

I would keep the Gaggia if you are ever making coffee for more then one person. You can get great shots from the Pavoni but for me each shot seems to vary a bit so consistency isn't great however it's a great machine to make coffee with (for 1)


----------

